# Wanted at home foster mum with no kids



## tonkatoy (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a very poor looking kitten who has not grown any bigger than a 2 week old kitten would be and has now been rejected by his mother. He is very fraile and is being hand fed. Although he is not doing well he survived for a few weeks so I am looking to find him a loving human mum who has the time to hand feed and give him 100% of time to hand rear and give this little fighter a chance of making it in this hard world. The other option I am faced with at the moment is to have him put to sleep because he just isnt doing well but I do not want to do that as he is such a fighter and if someone has the love and strength to take on this mamouth task I just have to give him the chance. I need someone based in the warwickshire west midlands border and would like someone nearby in case they need my help. THIS IS NOT A TASK TO BE TAKEN LIGHTLY as this is hard work, but can be very rewarding to hand rear a little one. He has been checked by a Vet twice and they can find no reason for him not growing well but there is no guarentee that he will make it, he can only be given all the hope that you can offer.


----------



## rainbowstars2010 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi i am in stoke on trent i could not take the little 1 myself as i have 2 young children but would u like me to post your message on the pets pages on facebook x


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

tonkatoy said:


> I have a very poor looking kitten who has not grown any bigger than a 2 week old kitten would be and has now been rejected by his mother. He is very fraile and is being hand fed. Although he is not doing well he survived for a few weeks so I am looking to find him a loving human mum who has the time to hand feed and give him 100% of time to hand rear and give this little fighter a chance of making it in this hard world. The other option I am faced with at the moment is to have him put to sleep because he just isnt doing well but I do not want to do that as he is such a fighter and if someone has the love and strength to take on this mamouth task I just have to give him the chance. I need someone based in the warwickshire west midlands border and would like someone nearby in case they need my help. THIS IS NOT A TASK TO BE TAKEN LIGHTLY as this is hard work, but can be very rewarding to hand rear a little one. He has been checked by a Vet twice and they can find no reason for him not growing well but there is no guarentee that he will make it, he can only be given all the hope that you can offer.


how old is he i know a few people that could foster and im in brum


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Just wondering what investigations the vets did to not find a cause of his illness? Poor little sausage, hope he finds a great fosterer soon. If I was nearer I would offer but I have (older) kids. xxx


----------



## tonkatoy (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks Luisa if you know anyone ask them to get in touch. The little one is a very under developed 5 weeks old. 

As he is so young and a kitten like this would have rarely made it this far the vet said that it is a case of seeing how far he goes and doing all that can be done to give him a chance which I agree is better than giving up on the little chap. There is a glimmer of hope though mum has nursed him for the first time in a few days although not for long so I am giving it a try every now and then to see how things pan out. But a possible foster mummy could still be needed.


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

tonkatoy said:


> Thanks Luisa if you know anyone ask them to get in touch. The little one is a very under developed 5 weeks old.
> 
> As he is so young and a kitten like this would have rarely made it this far the vet said that it is a case of seeing how far he goes and doing all that can be done to give him a chance which I agree is better than giving up on the little chap. There is a glimmer of hope though mum has nursed him for the first time in a few days although not for long so I am giving it a try every now and then to see how things pan out. But a possible foster mummy could still be needed.


im still on the case for you.

can you give me as much info as possible is he walking ? eating ? pooping for himself yet ?

i have a few friends with diff ages kittens you see so wanna make sure i ask the right person as it may be possible to find a foster cat mom whos still feeding her kittens.

i dont want to for example ask a friend for their cat to find him to find her milk dries up an hes left back in the same position again.


----------



## tonkatoy (Aug 1, 2008)

He is walking and follows me round when he is out of his hat, (I nurse him in a wooley hat that he is attached to) although he does look very fraile. He has a good set of lungs. He does not poop yet for himself I have to wipe his bum with wet cotton wool. He takes a srynge feed every few hours and will seek out mums teats still when she gives him the time (in fact will seak out my dogs teats too but there is nothing there to have) He does need a lot of attention this is going to be no easy job


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

tonkatoy said:


> He is walking and follows me round when he is out of his hat, (I nurse him in a wooley hat that he is attached to) although he does look very fraile. He has a good set of lungs. He does not poop yet for himself I have to wipe his bum with wet cotton wool. He takes a srynge feed every few hours and will seek out mums teats still when she gives him the time (in fact will seak out my dogs teats too but there is nothing there to have) He does need a lot of attention this is going to be no easy job


bless him ... iv asked around today for you waiting for people to get back to me.

are you just looking for help then have him back ...

i.e do u need like a baby sitter for a week or too whilst you work ?


----------



## tonkatoy (Aug 1, 2008)

I was looking for a loving permanent home for him really. After someone has taken the time to lovingly care for him I would hope that they would want to keep him. There is a bit of an update, mum has managed to spend some time with him, I am keeping a close eye on them both and feeding him to but this is a bit of a step forward. He also ate some cooked chicken, the first solid food he has ever eaten. I am not as desperate now to get him sorted but would still like to have someone to take him on as he will need loving attention and I still want to give him the best chance in life.


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

a queen will usually reject a kitten if there is a health problem or she has too many, it might be kinder rather than keeping him going to let nature take its course or help it on its way.

I know that sounds harsh but if your looking for someone else to foster him when he's not old enough to leave mum when or if it passes that is going to upset someone else. If you breed you have to accept that sometimes they might not survive.


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

tonkatoy said:


> I was looking for a loving permanent home for him really. After someone has taken the time to lovingly care for him I would hope that they would want to keep him. There is a bit of an update, mum has managed to spend some time with him, I am keeping a close eye on them both and feeding him to but this is a bit of a step forward. He also ate some cooked chicken, the first solid food he has ever eaten. I am not as desperate now to get him sorted but would still like to have someone to take him on as he will need loving attention and I still want to give him the best chance in life.


if moms now re feeding him you should keep him there for a bit longer it could ruin his chances of survival being took from her.

even if hes not feeding from her all the time he needs her to learn how to be a cat.


----------



## tonkatoy (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes nature is harsh sometimes and kittens dont always make it that why it has been such a suprise for this little chap to make it so far. Even though he was a frail little thing Mum did not completely reject him till the past week but she now seems to have gone back to nursing him. We are going day to day now, but whilst he is still going against the odds and with no obvious health problems I have got to give him a chance. But any signs of him suffering I would then consider putting him to sleep. I understand where you are coming from though as it is upsetting to lose any pet.


----------



## tonkatoy (Aug 1, 2008)

Although baby is very tiny he has now started eating cooked chicken and mum is feeding him too. The other kittens are weaned and off mum which has meant that baby now has mum all to itself. I will leave them to it now and let nature take its course many thanks all


----------

